# How did your almond bees turn out????



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Andy. Our experience wasn't much different than previous years. Maybe 1/3rd of the hives showed varying degrees of damage. The remainder were pretty darned good. They split down well and even the nucs from the weaker hives have built up very well. As is often the case, the hives that didn't make the trip to the almonds built up better than those that were shipped though they required more feed.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey Andy - would some bulk bees help ya in any way? I'll be home in about 3 weeks and will be able to shake some bulk bees from after tallow bees (A couple of hundred hives) - willing to horse trade instead of cash too. IM me if you thank that will help
SAK


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

SAK, your going to try to shake bees in late june in southeast TX ?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Only if needed - will split otherwise - Why the question?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

sakhoney said:


> Only if needed - will split otherwise - Why the question?


Shaking bees in warm/hot weather is a death sentence.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

to whom - me or the bees - I've done it in the past to make up nucs and never had an issue. Shook bees and frames of brood just like in the spring. Guess not knowing the rules helped me out - HAHAHA


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

We have all but 2 loads back home in sd. Did those powerful bees go to cali or stay in TX, Sak?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Mine stay in Texas - they don't talk California - HAHAHA - No I run bees local on tallow and after tallow there is 20/25 pounds of bees in the hives. They then just reduce there population down over the summer until fall when goldenrod pops. That's when I do my summer splits - let them hit goldenrod and over winter them. I'll be home in 3 weeks and start the splits then. That why I'm offering ya the bulk bees - I could shake several pounds from them while splitting. Or you and crew could come in and give me a hand - but if your in SD already - I don't thank that will help ya. Just a though


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

sakhoney said:


> to whom - me or the bees -


lol.... Yep I guess both. But on a more serious note it's very easy to burn up bees when it's hot, when we shake, many times Phil will bring a air conditioning van to put the bees in while we shake. I've seen many loads of packages burned up from heat. Best of luck,Keith


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

I hear ya Keith - and this is a in the morning job as I don't do to well in the afternoon sun myself - Guess that's been my savior and why I have not had a bunch of problems - around 11:00 in the morning there hived up and closed - ya know us old men need our afternoon power nap.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

My bees came out of the almonds just fine but I have heard more than a few stories of bees doing nothing but going backwards since almonds


----------



## wbrinkley8420 (Apr 26, 2015)

Got 900 identical to what you describe


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

maybe it's a particular grower or group of growers or a broker that placed them in a particular yard causing the problem. I hope those that got back damaged bees
at least private message one another to see if the bees were in the same locations for build up or pollination. 
Sad to hear these stories.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Shaking bees in warm/hot weather is a death sentence.


Would that be for the bees, beekeeper, or both?:no:


----------

